# Nightmare @ the groomers -they're bald!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG! :doh: I don't blame you for being furious! I would have thrown an absolute fit if anyone ever did that to my dogs. This is exactly why we do all of our own grooming right here at home. I don't really think you have anything to worry about. The hair will grow back, but it's going to take a while, probably a few months. I'm so sorry that happened. I would be doing everything in my power to put that "groomer" out of business!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG!!! 
That is criminal!! I can not believe ANY groomer would do that without permission. What did the groomer say. Was it the shop owner? Trust me if someone did that to my dogs it would be far from over. I honestly can not believe my eyes. 


It will take months for the coat to grow back. I do believe they will be fine as long as they are not outdoors for prolonged periods (cold or sun). I do not think you will need any conditioner or anything for the skin.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Why the heck did they do that?!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

<<gulp>>

I'm just shocked, and they're not even my dogs. I can't imagine what it was like for you! 

They'll be fine if they are indoor dogs, but I honestly cannot understand how this happened!  What was the groomer thining!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> OMG!!!
> That is criminal!! I can not believe ANY groomer would do that without permission. What did the groomer say. Was it the shop owner? Trust me if someone did that to my dogs it would be far from over. I honestly can not believe my eyes.


That's what I'm wondering. How can they even do that without permission??? I would have outright refused to pay this "groomer" a dime. I would want to make whoever is responsible for this pay!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my word!!! Your before picture shows a lovely coat. I am so sorry!!!!!! I would be absolutely furious!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

they'll look better quicker than they think -- 3-4 months they will be beautiful. 

groomer should give you coats for them - to minimally make up for their error.

can't believe as "usual groomer" did this! and to TWO dogs!! I've heard of the trimmer being set wrong, so it happened to one dog -- but 2! maybe they did the 2nd so he wouldn't laugh at his friend.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Dang, double dang and triple dang. That is enough a reason for that groomer to loose her job ! Upset is too soft a word for how I would be. 

They should be fine in the house at 65 but do get them coats for outside, even for short times.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I used to get Ruby cut pretty short for hunting season... maybe not quite that short though.

If it's any consolation, they are obviously at a great weight. I always thought Ruby looked great with a short cut so naturally, I think yours look fine, though I can imagine your surprise and dissappointment. They might want to climb in under the covers with you at night. I would say they could take your husband's spot, but being a husband myself, I can say it's not fair to him since it wasn't his fault.


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG!! Being your usual groomer you'd think they'd know what you would want done. Even if it wasn't you'd think any groomer would be smart enough not to do that in the middle of January, especially! I agree with everyone else, if they are inside they should be fine.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry!!!! That is horrible!!! I was upset when the groomer cut Selka's butt feathers too short!!!
I thought Gunner was bald from loosing hair from his allergic reaction but he has more hair than your poor babies!! I would be throwing a fit!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Like everyone else.... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doh: :doh: :doh: Your poor babies!!!

WTH was that groomer thinking?! Please tell me that you did not pay for this. I would be absolutely livid if it was not what I asked for!

With that being said, we have clipped the hair fairly short on a few of our goldens in previous summers time when they spend every waking out swimming in the lake, rolling in dirt, running through forests and getting dirty as heck at our cottage (they live up there all summer). We have never had any problems with hot spots, sunburn or anything, and the fur grows back within about 5-6 months. Just be sure to limit the amount of time they spend outside. Or if you are going to be outdoors on a cold day for a decent amount of time, maybe a jacket would help them retain some body heat. Otherwise I'm sure they will be fine!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not complaining anymore, I thought Ike's groomer took off too much. I hope there was a good excuse for doing this....and a total refund.

You might try a T to help keep them warm....check out Ike's in my siggy.  A med sized adult ladies T with a more narrow body is best. The one in my sig is hubby's undershirt. XL


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my...I'm so sorry! 

Does this groomer have a problem distinguishing a golden groom from a lab groom? Sheesh, I'd be so upset I'm not sure what I would do--take the grooming shears to the groomer and give them a close trim or worse.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Holy sh^%!!!!! I'd be furious if I went to pick up my dogs and they had no fur left!!! What would have possessed the groomer to give them a full shave in the middle of winter????? I certainly wouldn't have paid them a cent...

Poor babies....good thing they're inside dogs!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is unacceptable especially since this groomer knows how you like your dogs to be trimmed. I hope they insisted that you not pay for this.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Just....WOW!! Completely unbelievable.

I think that they need to borrow Molson's "Snuggie" though...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIKES!!

I think the groomer owes you two, very nice, dog coats!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Any chance hubby said something like, "trim them up all over"?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How you did not beat the living daylights out of the groomer I don't know. I hope to God you didn't pay them. In fact, they should pay you!! If you wanted a lab, you would have bought a lab. I too wonder, what did they say to you? I really wish you could sue people for doing wretched things like this. I would try if it were me!! 

I hope their hair grows back fast. I have a lands end rain / winter coat for Max. Perhaps you should look into getting something like that for them? Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> OMG! :doh: I don't blame you for being furious! I would have thrown an absolute fit if anyone ever did that to my dogs. This is exactly why we do all of our own grooming right here at home. I don't really think you have anything to worry about. The hair will grow back, but it's going to take a while, probably a few months. I'm so sorry that happened. I would be doing everything in my power to put that "groomer" out of business!


 
I think we may just do our own grooming now! Thankfully it was my husband that picked up the dogs because I would have thrown and absolute fit! He's a pretty tough guy himself and said he almost cried when he saw Mac 

Believe me, everyone I've ever reccommended to this "groomer" is going to get a phone call as well as anyone else I know that could possibly go there!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> OMG!!!
> That is criminal!! I can not believe ANY groomer would do that without permission. What did the groomer say. Was it the shop owner? Trust me if someone did that to my dogs it would be far from over. I honestly can not believe my eyes.
> 
> 
> It will take months for the coat to grow back. I do believe they will be fine as long as they are not outdoors for prolonged periods (cold or sun). I do not think you will need any conditioner or anything for the skin.


 
Hubby says the owner came over to him and said "well I showed you the price list and this is what you picked". Well, NO she _never_ showed him the price list and he explicitly told her just trim up the toe hairs, tail hairs and feathers like usual. Apparently when she told the assistants what to do the message got screwed up. Hubby says that one of the assitants said that she "tried" to find our old card from the last visit to double check but couldn't find it. God forbid they call us to check! He said she also spent more time gossiping on the phone than actually talking to him so that probably had a lot to do with it


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

holy cow! I would have lost it. What were they thinking?


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> I'm not complaining anymore, I thought Ike's groomer took off too much. I hope there was a good excuse for doing this....and a total refund.
> 
> You might try a T to help keep them warm....check out Ike's in my siggy.  A med sized adult ladies T with a more narrow body is best. The one in my sig is hubby's undershirt. XL


 
Good idea! I put a long sleeve shirt on Dakota (sleeves rolled up a bit) and she seems comfortable with that. Macintosh on the other had wants absolutely nothing to do with it...guess we'll just have to snuggle with him to keep him warm.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it sounds like the assistant has more sense than the shop owner. I have to give your husband credit, I would be in jail right now if I was him.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

BearValley said:


> Just....WOW!! Completely unbelievable.
> 
> I think that they need to borrow Molson's "Snuggie" though...


 
LOL yes I think they do need a Snuggie  Dakota is wearing one of my shirts for now but Mac refuses


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have been furious! The only time one of my dogs was shaved down like that was when Jasper was a puppy and and demodex. He had to be shaved for the dips I gave him. But I still cried when they shaved him!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh my - what a mess. But don't worry about the doggies - they don't really care, and 65 degrees is plenty warm. For longer times outside, I'd put a coat on them. It'll grow back...

...as for that "groomer", I'd suggest a change of profession - to lawn mower perhaps :doh:

edited to say: this is what a friend of mine calls "class 2 fun" - the kind of thing that'll get funnier and funnier as time wears on. Pudden's humble suggestion: just have a good laugh about it for now


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

BearValley said:


> Just....WOW!! Completely unbelievable.
> 
> I think that they need to borrow Molson's "Snuggie" though...


LOL! Send me your address, I can ship it asap!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Pudden said:


> ...as for that "groomer", I'd suggest a change of profession - to lawn mower perhaps :doh:
> 
> edited to say: this is what a friend of mine calls "class 2 fun" - the kind of thing that'll get funnier and funnier as time wears on. Pudden's humble suggestion: just have a good laugh about it for now


LOL Pudden you're hilarious!! 

Very true about the story getting funnier and funnier... 30 years from now you'll still be laughing about that time you dropped off your golden retrievers and picked up 2 labs!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Very true, very true. It's already kind of funny...well at least they LOOK funny  Poor Mac looks so silly with his furry head, I think he's a little embarassed...he's not acting himself tonight.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I so enjoyed this post from grrrick where he writes:

_"I used to get Ruby cut pretty short for hunting season... maybe not quite that short though.

If it's any consolation, they are obviously at a great weight. I always thought Ruby looked great with a short cut so naturally, I think yours look fine, though I can imagine your surprise and dissappointment. They might want to climb in under the covers with you at night. I would say they could take your husband's spot, but being a husband myself, I can say it's not fair to him since it wasn't his fault." _

I know you are shocked and disappointed, but you have two beautiful Goldens and they are really healthy looking. I don't want to get anyone you love in trouble, but it seems something was miscommunicated - I know it happens around here : )

They are lovely dogs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG! I'm so sorry that this happened to you! When I get a bad haircut, I tell myself "it's only hair, it will grow back." Just remember, it will grow back! I know it can't grow back soon enough! I definitely think you should be refunded and you should pass the word around to other golden owners as to what happened.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well it sounds like the assistant has more sense than the shop owner. I have to give your husband credit, I would be in jail right now if I was him.


Reserve the cell next to you because I'm right there with you! I would probably be calling up one of the pet friendly tv reporters around here to do a story for the early morning or noon news. Bad publicity is good revenge. If this owner treats all her clients like this I don't think she will be in business much longer.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think an informational picket, complete with bald goldens, in front of the shop would be in order. Followed, of course, by a few phone calls to local reporters and whichever agency oversees groomers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would NOT let this drop. I'm livid just seeing the pics. I'd be filing a report with the BBB, calling TV news, writing an editorial to your paper........ generally bending the ear of anyone who would listen. We had a terrible grooming experience with Cody and he ended up with what the vet termed an "exploding disc" in his spine. Our vet said that unless you stand and watch he would not recommend any groomer. In our state at least, there is no licensing or regulatory body. Needless to say, I do all our grooming now. He doesn't have a show cut, but he's neat and tidy and SAFE.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I would have been IRATE! I think you should find out where she has her hair done & offer the hairdresser a nice chunk of change to give her a "nice" haircut.:--devil:
I also would consider some big photos of my dog and picket out front with a sign that says, "ask me about my dogs haircuts they got here" You can't stand on the property itself, but sidewalks or if there is a large berm at the road you can. I actually did this once with big lemon signs that said "Ask me about my Jayco trailer from Jim's Trailer Sales" when we had problems getting warranty work done after MULTIPLE calls & requests. I notified the State patrol ahead of time & they said I was fine as long as not obstructing traffic, causing a hazard or on their property. They even called the police on us who came, talked to use & left without making us leave.
She would probably be running out there to offer you a couple nice doggie coats & refund if not already given. If someone did that o a person it would probably be considered assault.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would NOT let this drop. I'm livid just seeing the pics. I'd be filing a report with the BBB, calling TV news, writing an editorial to your paper........ generally bending the ear of anyone who would listen. We had a terrible grooming experience with Cody and he ended up with what the vet termed an "exploding disc" in his spine. Our vet said that unless you stand and watch he would not recommend any groomer. In our state at least, there is no licensing or regulatory body. Needless to say, I do all our grooming now. He doesn't have a show cut, but he's neat and tidy and SAFE.


 
I still remember the news story a few years ago when a local Petco had some sort of grossly negligent grooming mishap with a small dog resulting in the dog's demise. They interviewed the devastated owners and it was emotionally painful to watch. That Petco had a lot of explaining to do by the time all was said and done but they didn't face any criminal charges for the incident. 

The Better Business Bureau is a good idea, especially if the business is a member.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE. Did you have to PAY for this?????? I'd threaten suit, frankly. I know of NO groomers that don't have clients sign a release form before doing a shave down... This is outrageous. The coat that comes back in may be quite different than what they had before. It may be softer (not good, less water repellent), you may see white in it, and it will take several months. 
 I'd be furious...


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG I would have freaked out!!  I can't believe they would just shave down two goldens. poor dogs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you pay for that???? OMG I feel so sorry for you. Yes it will grow back but...

A few years ago, Max was blowing her coat, and we went up north swimming for a week. She was a MESS of mats. I could not brush her out. I took her to a new groomer as I could not find the phone number for our usual (no longer in the phone book) They told me they were going to shave her. I said "GIVE ME BACK MY DOG!!!!!" no one touches clippers to my dog! I left drove to where the old groomer was, they took her in that day and she was GORGEOUS no clippers. 

I think you should get some money back. You are NOT a satisfied customer. 

Ann


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My word! What was the groomer thinking? :doh:You weren't expected to pay were you? This groomer owes you grooming for life, that is if you'd even take your dogs there again.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry but I keep coming back to look at your dogs - the poor things.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

How sad. I hope you follow up with some written complaints.....with before and after photos.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Please tell your husband I know how he feels. 

This is our first Golden Abigail. I went to pick her up from a groomer (who we were using for the first...and only... time), paid my bill and waited for them to bring her out. Meanwhile, there is this dog wandering around in the waiting room, sniffing all the dog toys and treats and generally checking things out. And so I waited ...... and waited. Finally I asked if they would bring my girl out so we could go. Guess what.......?:doh:

Need I mention how furious I was, nor do I mention the words and phrases I used to convey my disbelief they did this to a Golden.

But it did grow back and she was fine.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I inherited my mother's miniature schnauzer after she passed away in August. Mom was always really particular about Hannah's grooming. However, Hannah leads a more active life here at my house, running in and out of the doggie door, tracking in lots of grass, etc. My partner and I talked about having her more tightly groomed as her furnishings and skirt were major contributors to the problem. My partner took her to the groomers and gave them instructions and I picked her up. Hannah was completely shaved, and her beard was trimmed really short. She looked like a barrel on a sawhorse. I was shocked! I called my partner and she told me that yes, they said something about shaving her and she agreed. She had no idea that meant shaving her to the skin. Sigh . . . can't blame the groomers for this one. Partner doesn't really know much about dogs. Hannah's coat is growing in quickly and I have written instructions for my partner to give the groomers next time.

I hope your guys look better soon.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I would have had a complete hissy fit when they brought the dogs out looking like that. Because I've read about this kind of story on here, I always put my grooming instructions in writing, make sure I talk to the person who will actually do the grooming, and specify that they can not, under any circumstance, shave my dog. That part of my grooming instructions is in capital letters. 

Have you spoken with the owner yet? What did they have to say for themselves?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh My! I hope you didn't pay for that!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

As a bit of hope - my senior golden, adopted from rescue in August, had to be shaved down due to a horrible matting condition. He now, in January has about 3 inches of coat other than about three spots which are slower growing. It may not all grow back at the same rate and it will probably stick straight out for awhile, but it will grow back.

I definitely think the groomer owes you two really nice coats! And if they charged you for this - stop payment now!


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy Crap!!! Without sounding redundant...I would have lost it!!! With that said if you send me your address I will send you an entire new coats this weekend for your goldens after I vacuum


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Please tell your husband I know how he feels.
> 
> This is our first Golden Abigail. I went to pick her up from a groomer (who we were using for the first...and only... time), paid my bill and waited for them to bring her out. Meanwhile, there is this dog wandering around in the waiting room, sniffing all the dog toys and treats and generally checking things out. And so I waited ...... and waited. Finally I asked if they would bring my girl out so we could go. Guess what.......?:doh:
> 
> ...


OMG there's more than one idiot groomer! You don't live in CA do you??


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't even know what to say - that is really crazy , at least they will grow it back....


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't believe they did that to your goldens how sad, I do get Einstein shaved once a year in really hot weather but not short still has like 3 inches of coat mainly thinned out to keep him cool. I've only just started getting him shaved when he was younger he did fine with hot weather but now since his 11 years old he can't tolerate the heat much anymore. Shelley will not be shaved unless she can't tolerate the heat but shes doing good. 

I would ask for my money back i would hate to see any of my goldens shaved that short specially in winter what was that groomer thinking.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

mdoats said:


> I would have had a complete hissy fit when they brought the dogs out looking like that. Because I've read about this kind of story on here, I always put my grooming instructions in writing, make sure I talk to the person who will actually do the grooming, and specify that they can not, under any circumstance, shave my dog. That part of my grooming instructions is in capital letters.
> 
> Have you spoken with the owner yet? What did they have to say for themselves?


 
Yup, hubby talked with the owner right then. She tried to claim that she showed him the price list and that's what he chose...which she NEVER did! He specifically told them just a bath and trim up the hair between their toes, feathers...the usual. Lesson learned is that I will do this MYSELF from now on. I show groomed horses for the better part of 2 decades so I pretty sure I can handle a trim up on the dogs from here on out now!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Well here's our new look for the next couple of months. What do you think?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

This happened to one of Bender's siblings, about a month before a show. The owners thought they'd save the breeder some time and take the dog in to a groomer to get pretrimmed.... they shaved him right down, even though she told them that the dog was entered in a show in a month AND there is a pro handler that works there. 

Then again maybe that's why it happened... the debate is still out, but that was 12 years ago....

Hope it grows back soon and hope you didn't pay for THAT!

Lana


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I would be mad, and definitely not have paid. I went to a new groomer and they chopped Taz's butt feathers off. I raised holy hell and never went back. But call the newspaper and news stations? It's hair. It will grow back. There is a country right now who are digging bodies out of rubble. People dying of cancer. People losing their homes because of this horrible economy. Dogs with hair that short all the time who are chained to dog houses and trees in the middle of winter. Really people, this is hair. Look at the big picture. You could be in a lot worse situation.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I bet this place charged you more because they clipped them all the way down, instead of doing just feet and nails like what you wanted--sounds like a rip off to me, and I would ask for my money back.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, I would of died if one of mine, or two was shaved like that.

I do admit I did laugh at you're last pictures posted..they are too cute in their T-Shirts.

Hopefully their coat will grow back soon, btw I would not have paid the groomer.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

They do look pretty darn cute in their shirts!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They are darling in their shirts! Good grief, they don't even cut Finn (my lab) that short! Since Abby is out in the woods alot in the fall, I have wondered if I would have to do that for burrs, but I always take the time to comb them out. The bumpasses beautician is always worried she has cut them too short and asks me when I pick them up.

It wil grow out, but geez, that is a maximum groom fail.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my...  Did you actually pay them for that??


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

This is just too bizarre. I was at the barber shop once when a man brought his little boy in for a haircut. The boys' hair was very long and he had never had a haircut his entire life other than mommy trimming his hair at home. The father wanted a short hair cut. The barber would not do anything until he spoke to mommy first to make sure she was in on it.

What idiot would go ahead and do this in the dead of winter to a 2 coated dog? I would think common sense would kick in and say.....Maybe, I should call to confirm ? Mr. so and so.....do you really want me to shave your dog ??

One thing I learned......My puppy was that color when was very young and now he is the color of the younger looking golden in the blue shirt's head. I guess the fur gets more golden as they fur grows longer.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

You could give them a failing grade on Yelp.com. Your dogs are beautiful anyway.

My parents had a large miniature poodle whom they would have clipped on a regular basis, but sometimes things would get out of hand and knots would develop. My father took him to be groomed one day and the groomer said the dog was so knotted that the best solution would be to completely clip him. My father agreed.

Now, Pete the poodle was accustomed to being fussed over after having been clipped and he left the groomer's that day with the same expectation in mind. Dad and Pete passed a man and his young son. The little boy pointed a finger at Pete and say, "Ew, look at that dog!" Pete ignored him and walked on, though my father said he looked a little put out.

My mother wasn't warned about this turn of events and when Pete returned home, all prepared for compliments, he met Mom's shriek of, "What happened to him?" Pete ran into the family room and sulked in a corner all afternoon.

So be gentle to your guys. They'll need the extra TLC for the next few months.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I can't understand WHY groomers don't know you don't shave/trim/close clip/buzz Golden Retrievers!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:

Still.... and all though its never happen:crossfing... I have feared this happening to Junior. 

All I can say is.... if it ever does... the groomer will not like the conversation I have with him/her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ksipola said:


> Holy Crap!!! Without sounding redundant...*I would have lost it!!! With that said if you send me your address I will send you an entire new coats this weekend for your goldens after I vacuum*


If we all did that, you could have a very nice, heavy winter coat! Maybe even a few different shades for variety! 




Macretriever said:


> Well here's our new look for the next couple of months. What do you think?


They look SO DARN CUTE! Yes, this was a total mistake and they shouldn't be shaved, but they're adorable with or without fur!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know if you're in the the US, but if you are check and see if your town has an insiderpages.com. Great places for reviews. It might save someone else the same fate.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would not let this go....someone's suggestion of having the groomer buy them winter coats is absolutely right on. Your dogs now need coats when they go out, why should you have to shoulder that expense?

Also, you should NOT have to pay for those cuts. If your husband did, you should march up there for a full refund. Bring the dogs. Show up at a busy time when people are dropping off and picking up their dogs. Hang out outside the shop for a while and 'chat' with some of the customers.

Truly, it will all end up being ok. At least they were not injured physically. BUT, the shop should not get off scot free. And they do 'owe' you. 

Kris


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crap! You're poor babies! I would be so furious!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe this groomer should get a job at a veterinary hospital shaving down animals for surgery, that is just absurd, I would be furious.  I've seen Goldens with a summer cut before, but that is going way too far.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Macretriever said:


> Very true, very true. It's already kind of funny...well at least they LOOK funny  Poor Mac looks so silly with his furry head, I think he's a little embarassed...he's not acting himself tonight.


This reminds me of years ago when my father decided to clip our Collie for the summer. Poor Lad, he had his full mane and bushy tail but the rest was completely shaved. He used to prance when Dad walked him, but not after this, he put his head down and tucked his tail during the entire walk. Needless to say, Dad didn't shave him again.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

TOO FUNNY! They look cute though...and you'll always have this to look back on and laugh about. 

I put boxers on Ike too, just backwards so his tail could stick out. He was having issues with itching and I was preventing him from getting to himself to bite and scratch. If they get a cold rear, try the boxers. 




Macretriever said:


> Well here's our new look for the next couple of months. What do you think?


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

OMG that is a shame. I would be sick to my stomach. What groomer wouldn't question a shave in the middle of the winter (or the middle of the summer at that....sunburn). Sorry don't get the shave thing. I have goldens because I love the coat....I would have gotten labs. General store groomers do not know how to groom a golden. Usually they just trim the crap out of them....cut the feathers off, shave, sissor happy.... If you can not groom your dogs on your own find someone who shows or works with goldens in your area. They might be able to help you find a good groomer that knows goldens or they may be able to help you. Golden breeders that show usually can groom a golden better than any professional groomer. They know the ins and outs of the breed, coat and health. They know how to trim a golden for a companion without loosing the look or coat. I would get my money back and money for the new coats they need......bbbbbrrrrrrrr


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The new set of pics of your Goldens in T-Shirts had me smiling. Hope they don't get too cold this winter.

This also has me wondering if there isn't some standard guideline for grooming Goldens around somewhere that we can print out for any future grooming work.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I just saw this post and all I can think to say is Sorry.... poor doggies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Who knew you had to bring in a 4x4 foot sign to the groomer with big bold letters that says

_*DO NOT SHAVE MY DOG*_!!!!!!!!!

Poor guys. Did you pay them?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy Yellow-Lab Look-Alike, Batman!

At an absolute minimum, I would demand a full refund for anything you were charged.

At a Maximum, well, this is a family BBS so I won't go there


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sorry this has happened, your poor dogs, they do look a bit bewildered! Perhaps they shaved one, then decided they had better do the other to even things up. At least their coats will grow back, and in a few months I'm sure you'll be able to laugh about the whole thing (a doggy story to tell the grandkids).

I had to smile at the pic of them in their T-shirts... too cute!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

tanyac said:


> I'm sorry this has happened, your poor dogs, they do look a bit bewildered! Perhaps they shaved one, then decided they had better do the other to even things up.


Ha-ha, hadn't thought of that!

Hope the T's keep 'em warm.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I am so so soooo mad that this happened to your dogs, but I have to admit that the t-shirts make me LOL. Poor puppers. Maybe there is something you can feed them to make their hair grow back faster.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would NOT let this drop. I'm livid just seeing the pics. I'd be filing a report with the BBB, calling TV news, writing an editorial to your paper........ generally bending the ear of anyone who would listen. We had a terrible grooming experience with Cody and he ended up with what the vet termed an "exploding disc" in his spine. Our vet said that unless you stand and watch he would not recommend any groomer. In our state at least, there is no licensing or regulatory body. Needless to say, I do all our grooming now. He doesn't have a show cut, but he's neat and tidy and SAFE.


I agree, I would SOOOO not let this go!!! I would have lost it...

They do look cute in their sweaters!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

OH! MY GOSH!!! The afters show up before the befores and I seriously thought I was looking at rhodesian ridge backs minus the ridge!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Who knew you had to bring in a 4x4 foot sign to the groomer with big bold letters that says
> 
> _*DO NOT SHAVE MY DOG*_!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Poor guys. Did you pay them?


Well just about every grooming book/guide I've seen includes clipping instructions. Of course not ones written by breeders etc. but the grooming people seem to think they need to be clipped down, or at least list it as an 'option'. 

http://www.petgroomer.com/grooming101/breeds/golden_retriever.htm

Locally I've seen dogs 'groomed' who had their feathering all hacked short, legs, bellyhair, butt hair and tail but the feet and ears are totally shaggy and untouched. Or variations of that theme where the stuff you wouldn't touch or trim is all short and the stuff that should be trimmed isn't. Also saw a golden once where they had combed all the long ear hair (and this dog had a lot of it) and then just cut it along the ear leather as a guide, looked very silly. Even saw on a golden forum (I don't think it was this one, it was years ago) where everyone trimmed their dog's tails to about 2 inches long, all along the length of the tail like a brush cut. Looked really silly but everyone seemed to be doing it and taking pictures...

Or the 'shave' but leave the tail and head long. I've done that but we at least thinned and blended the hair so it wasn't as horrible looking (saw a mal once that was shaved to the skin - pink but still had a long winter coated head (they just shaved to a line) and tail with no blending:no: 

Best thing to do is to print out some websites of what you do want, and go in without your dog to see if the groomer is able/willing to do that. Or email some local breeders to see if they groom on the side or know who does (likely they have puppies out there that need grooming and have to go somewhere). 

We should start a list of GRF approved/suggested groomers!

Lana


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Please tell your husband I know how he feels.
> 
> This is our first Golden Abigail. I went to pick her up from a groomer (who we were using for the first...and only... time), paid my bill and waited for them to bring her out. Meanwhile, there is this dog wandering around in the waiting room, sniffing all the dog toys and treats and generally checking things out. And so I waited ...... and waited. Finally I asked if they would bring my girl out so we could go. Guess what.......?:doh:
> 
> ...


 

OH now that too is ONE sad picture! What is with it with these groomers~ wow


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh that is WAY toooo cute! They are still gorgeous! Huh- surprised they didnt shave their beautiful ears too!!! Took Moses in to have his straggly ear hairs trimmed -they were knotting up- came out looking like they had been cut with a chainsaw! arrggg





Macretriever said:


> Well here's our new look for the next couple of months. What do you think?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Everytime I look at them I just want to get the thinning shears and tidy up those ears a bit... poor boys! You'd think since they shaved everything else they'd do the ears.... don't get it...

Lana


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Macretriever said:


> Well here's our new look for the next couple of months. What do you think?


I wonder if they look at each other going "what happened to you?? mom have you seen him?" 

I'm still mad for you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor babies!! How could they do that in winter?

A few summers ago my sweetheart thought he'd surprise me and and have my bridge girl Maggie groomed at a local pet supermarket, the one that ends with the opposite of dumb, and not knowing he agreed to the "Summer Cut." Shaved. When he picked her up he cried, he called me and kept saying "you love me, don't you honey?" I knew he did something stupid. I screamed!! Maggie didn't seem to mind one bit. But she did look funny, and being a senior we could see every bump and lump on her. UGH. 

Needless to say my honey now knows that the phone number to our groomer is on a magnet on our fridge and he will NEVER take my dog to the superstore for a grooming.

It will grow out. But it's winter. What were they thinking??????? Don't they know that men are stupid when it comes to this stuff? (Sorry men.) LOL


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What the heck? I guess they just lost themselves a customer! I do hope you complained to the manager and didn't pay them! Stupid Groomers!

Aww - just saw their new sweatshirts - CUTE! They're gonna need them!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bloomin Norah. Why would a 'groomer' and I use the word loosely do that to a golden? I mean it just beggars belief!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I've given my share of bad haircuts (taken off too much in various spots), but my gosh!!! I hardly think its appropriate, but I would tell myself "its only hair, it will grow back" and it did. This will too.... In the meantime, I'd be fuming mad!! You mean to say that this place has a "price list" that actually says "Shave the big dogs beautiful coat completely away?" I think they're lazy and dont want to "fix" this mistake. They know they lost you as a client, so figure they may as well take you for a ride now and make excuses than to try and keep you from suing. Obviously, your husband didn't sign any sort of waiver... I'd threaten to take them to court! You asked for a simple "bath and blowdry"... I'd tell them "I hope you have liability insurance". Dont get me wrong, mistakes can happen (although, I hardly call this a "mistake") but it makes me angry to think they're trying to place the blame on your husband. THEY screwed up, big time!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

__________


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Pudden said:


> __________


 LOL too funny! Thanks


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

wow, I can't believe even the tail is cut!

please tell me you did not pay them anything.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That a groomer would do this is beyond beleif! I would be furious too. They do look cute in their sweaters. I hope their beautiful coats grow back soon, poor babies.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I had to come back and show those pictures to my Husband...and say never take the boys to groomed. Poor babies...who on the forum was knitting with golden fur? We could take up a collection of fuzz and knit them some golden sweaters.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker's first trip to the groomer is tomorrow. I think I will be staying with him! I have to say, they are cute in those tee shirts! It amazes me that a lot of groomers don't know how to groom a golden.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG!!! How terrible! What was that groomer thinking?? I would be beyond livid!!!

I have absolutely no idea if this would work with dogs, and I would ask an expert before trying it, but it's just a thought. When we would body clip our horses they're skin would get really dry and flaky and their coats would look very dull. To restore shine and moisturize the coat we'd cover them in mayonnaise - let it sit on them for at minimum 30 minutes, usually longer, and then rinse off and bathe with shampoo. It really moisturized their skin and brought the shine back to the coats.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

My oh my. Nightmare indeed. 

The up side is...they do look adorable in their clothes!  They are still beautiful dogs and it will grow back. 

My mom used to shave our golden mix every summer. Poor Ginger was very embarrassed for a week or so, but she got over it. Since it was a home job, mom used to leave her head and tail fluffy and shave the rest. Very funny. Her hair grew back every year. 

They will be just fine, once winter is over!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> I have to give your husband credit, I would be in jail right now if I was him.


I think I would have been in jail too if I had picked my dogs up and they looked like that!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Did the groomer speak English? Ummm...deaf? Ummmm...read lips?...ummmmmm...ummmmmmmm


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am at a loss for words. I can not comprehend a groomer doing that. I would think a groomer would want written instructions from a Golden owner before shaving

Sorry but I did snicker a couple of times at pictures:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps you should print out the grooming pages from here and present to them. I don't see clippers anywhere!!!!! http://morningsagegoldens.freeservers.com/Grooming.html


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

To paraphrase Donald Trump.....


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

How awful, how stupid, how?? Words escape me.

Mom had her golden clipped this past summer (with me protesting like mad). Afterward I examined Scully and found her ears were cut and her belly and "female" parts were also cut and had razor burn. What the heck do these "supposedly" professional groomers do? After showing Mom I think Scully has had her last "hair cut".

I groom mine two, may not be perfect but they look good and we are ALL happy.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

That is just a crime, those two beautiful babies having to wear T-Shirts because the groomer is a tool! I would rent a billboard, and put the before, and after pics on it then groomers shop name! She sounds like a real piece of work, can you threaten small claims court?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

if they'd done that to Pudden, I think I would shave my head too, in solidarity....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I would be upset too, if it is so cold in your part of the world, that groomer needs to shaved too! Hope you can get them a coat to wear.


----------

